# electric shower for horse washing



## blitznbobs (30 December 2013)

Hi

I'm in the process of getting ready for the showing season. Last year -due to the grotty weather earlier on in the year I seem to have missed at least half the season so I'm throwing some cash at the situation and creating a dedicated 'wash box'. As I have a hairy cob this, I have decided. is a necessity if I want to get out the the march shows....

So I've heat lamps on order and am looking at showers/ horse washers. Has anyone used a human  electric shower for this purpose cos it seems to me to be the cheapest and simplist solution but are there any problems with using a bog standard shower in practice...

Thanks in advance 

Blitz


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (30 December 2013)

I want to do this as well so interested to hear thoughts.


----------



## martlin (30 December 2013)

No problem as such, just have to protect it from frost and bear in mind they are really power hungry at an average of 10kW


----------



## hairycob (30 December 2013)

I shall add one of these to my wish list for when I win the lottery.


----------



## blitznbobs (30 December 2013)

I'm spending my tax rebate on it... so kinda like a lottery win! money I wasn't expecting anyway


----------



## Vodkagirly (30 December 2013)

Have you googled hot horse showers? They are gas ones that are on my wish list.


----------



## blitznbobs (30 December 2013)

Yes I was trying to work out which would be better...


----------



## Nicnac (30 December 2013)

A Twitter group recently got a load of people together and managed to get a good discount for Hot Horse Showers or similar.  Worth trying to do the same on here via the Horse and Hound group discount scheme maybe?


----------



## becca1305 (30 December 2013)

We've decided to do this for hunting and are currently installing a Mira 10.8kw electric shower for this purpose. Know of others who have used shower units with success main thing seems to be preventing them freezing so we are putting ours inside the (heated) tack room and lagging it, and will drain water before freezing nights. Only other issue others have mentioned is poor water pressure, which is why we opted for the most powerful shower we could find however you need to check the electrical system you have will support it. You can get good deals on the Miras if you shop around and dont mind an ugly one! We got ours for under £120 inc delivery from Direct Heating Supplies. For the hose we've bought (wide gauge) long length shower hoses and are attaching them using connectors (bought from here http://www.byretech.com/acatalog/Shower-Hose-Extender.html) to make one long hose. I'm hoping it should work well, but won't know until its up and running!


----------



## Lamb-Ski (30 December 2013)

A cheaper option for the hose is ordering Hot Water Hose Pipe off Ebay.  You can buy it buy the meter and it's Red instead of bog standard green.  I have my horses at home and had a hot water tap put outside which runs off my multi fuel stove in the house.  It cost £14.00 and £10 to fit.  Cheap as chips in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## JJones (30 December 2013)

I bought one last year from showerking. It's brilliant. As I use it in lots of places, I mounted it on a sack trolley with the gas bottle. Going to buy a pump for it now so I can use it away from home. Horses never object now to getting washed with a constant supply of lovely warm water.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (30 December 2013)

I had an electric shower but even being sited inside the frost killed it. bought a hot horse shower which runs on gas which is much better as got a lot more water pressure through whilst maintaining water temp. I paid 180 for mine from 3 counties show. it is wall mounted and very easy to use. and more efficient than the electric shower which I had


----------



## tickety_boo (30 December 2013)

I have the showerking which is fab. No worries about it freezing either as it's so light that it just gets lifted off its hook and stored away when not in use.


----------



## Nancykitt (30 December 2013)

There is an electric shower in the barn that we are renting so we use that, but I have to say that the bottled gas-powered shower I have at home is much better.


----------



## mulberrymill (30 December 2013)

I bought a triton electric shower and added a longer hose from the unit to the shower head. Its in an area under cover and we disconnect hoses after each use to prevent freezing. It has yet to do a winter but planning on wrapping it in an old rug over winter just to be sure. So far it has been brilliant and even the hard to bath horses have been quite easy. Much nicer for me as well


----------



## Wells (30 December 2013)

We've got an electric shower in the wash box. Only installed it this summer so will see how it copes with the colder weather but it's survived the first few frosts. We've extended the hose & it's got a garden hose head on it. It's great & the horses love it!


----------



## Goldenstar (30 December 2013)

I have a gas powered shower easy it fit and easy to drain tHey start at £100 on eBay .
I donr know how I ever lived without it.


----------



## Highlands (31 December 2013)

http://www.abbascabins.co.uk/showers.html

If you club together and buy 5 its about £125 each ( or it was)


----------



## LynH (31 December 2013)

After seeing a previous yard having to replace their electric shower regularly due to frost damae I went for a gas powered hot horse shower and am really pleased with it. It's portable so easy to bring inside for frosty nights but supplies good hot water immediately by any tap or hose. Fab purchase.


----------



## Marydoll (31 December 2013)

I have an electric shower in the wash bay, been using it for years, have not had any problems we attach the hose to the shower, the water is heated electrically and we have an extra long shower hose giving good length for all round convenience, i always switch off and drain the hoses after use and have good pressure and hot water without any probs. above the shower is a battery of 18 heat lamps and this heats the wash room and dries the horses quickly


----------

